# [CM9_D2] ICS a plea for help



## JBirdVegas

Ok guys here is the skinny on ICS for our Droid2. Development for our Droid2 has been artificially stopped. It is sad but seems to be true. I call this stoppage artificial for good reason... ICS should run on our phone, it will take lots of hard work and many hours of TODOs but nevertheless, I'm reading on github daily stories of success stories and I feel shame that we have none to share. I'm just as guilty I have nothing to offer of good, all my attempts to build the source have failed sadly my resources (laptop) are limited and as of now not capable of building ICS emulator or any other device.

I also assume the entire D2 community wants ICS like, I want O2.

So this lead me to my plea is anyone willing to donate workstation time?

do you have?

ability to build CM9?
desire to help D2 ICS development?

I just don't have the resources build the source... sorry.
EDIT: took some time but I can build now. So #cm9d2 is moving forward

as a community we can do this but the community part is big right now









ps we can do cpu time sharing and schedule builds for whenever is good for the host or work with whoever is willing to help in anyway
I may be pissing into the wind but I have faith in the community

Anyone?

EDIT: hijacked github.com/CM7-GB for CM9
BIG thanks to bikedude880 for his work with the droid2 global (and for letting me kang your repos)
thanks to hashcode for his work with the dorid3



Code:


<br />
#to get d2cm9<br />
repo init -u [URL=git://github.com/CM7-GB/android]git://github.com/CM7-GB/android[/URL] -b ics<br />
repo sync<br />
<br />
#setup environment and build<br />
. build/envsetup.sh<br />
lunch<br />
make otapackage<br />


----------



## Flowah

I have no coding ability, but have a decent computer. Not sure if that helps. Also have a D2 but plan on upgrading soon so I'm willing to take some risks with it. Let me know if I can help.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Flowah said:


> I have no coding ability, but have a decent computer. Not sure if that helps. Also have a D2 but plan on upgrading soon so I'm willing to take some risks with it. Let me know if I can help.


do you have a working knowledge of Linux?
...if not, I can point you in the right direction then when you get a linux install we can get started
right now we need to get the source to compile with our configs ...we are pre being able to make a alpha claim.


----------



## Dstemps

I don't have any coding ability either, but I have a decent computer running Linux Mint. I'd be willing to try to help as well if you can point my in the right direction.


----------



## jcatt

I have a MacBook Pro that i can load Linux on, and if I use an external drive I might be able to borrow my dads 12 core Mac Pro when hes not looking... I also have a bit of coding experience and Linux experience. Let me know if there is anything i can do.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Cstryon

I have a decent machine. Would a live disc work for linux? No coding xp but I don't mind playing zombie slave!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas

Ok here is what you need to do follow these instructions

http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Nexus_One:_Compile_CyanogenMod_(Linux)

Yes I know that's not d2 instructions.
Till you get to the:
Repo init -u ... vb gingerbread
Just swap out gingerbread for ics

If anyone can get through that then we are in business


----------



## JBirdVegas

I can help with any snags y'all hit just let me know


----------



## JBirdVegas

And now that I think about it repo shadowics

repo init -u git://github.com/ShadowICS/android -b ics

Once someone is setup and good to go ill setup our own repo to sync off


----------



## Cstryon

Thanks JBird! Ok I'm out and about, but I'll give it a shot once I am home. Please anyone else that has the time, give it a try. I have a lot of things going on in my house that I may not get to it imediatly. This community rocks, let's get ics on our D2!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeblow789

JBirdVegas said:


> Ok here is what you need to do follow these instructions
> 
> http://wiki.cyanogen...nogenMod_(Linux)...


Your link dropped the last character, should be http://wiki.cyanogen...Mod_%28Linux%29


----------



## Dstemps

I'll try this as soon as I can. At work right now


----------



## JBirdVegas

joeblow789 said:


> Your link dropped the last character, should be http://wiki.cyanogen...Mod_%28Linux%29


woops ...Thanks


----------



## jcatt

Cstryon said:


> Thanks JBird! Ok I'm out and about, but I'll give it a shot once I am home. Please anyone else that has the time, give it a try. I have a lot of things going on in my house that I may not get to it imediatly. This community rocks, let's get ics on our D2!
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


Likewise, I have final exams and projects due this week and next. So I dunno how much time I will have immediately but will do my best...


----------



## tennyleaz

I have a ubuntu 11.10 PC, and I'm willing for help after the final exam weeks.
But I only have a little linux skill, so I may need some help, too.


----------



## bikedude880

I may as well post... since it's nearly identical to the d2g builds, I could easily just build it alongside. I currently clock a cold build at 30min.


----------



## JBirdVegas

bikedude880 said:


> I may as well post... since it's nearly identical to the d2g builds, I could easily just build it alongside. I currently clock a cold build at 30min.


Me


----------



## Dstemps

I was able to get to the repo init -u git://github.com/ShadowICS/android -b ics, but when I run that I am getting an error message. I sent an email to you last night Jbird, let me know if you got it. I cant post the error right now, but I will as soon as I can.


----------



## Blunderbuss

I can also put linux on the i5 machine I just built, it's pretty fast and should work well. I'll be upgrading phones as soon as the galaxy nexus releases, but if i don't sell my D2G right away I can also use that as a test phone- this community has been great, I'll be more than happy to keep helping even when the D2G isn't my main phone.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Dstemps said:


> I was able to get to the repo init -u git://github.com/ShadowICS/android -b ics, but when I run that I am getting an error message. I sent an email to you last night Jbird, let me know if you got it. I cant post the error right now, but I will as soon as I can.


Did you see I responded to your email I think git or repo is out of date try updating ...I would guess its ~/bin/repo that needs some love


----------



## chase.heinemann

Ill definitely help out as well!


----------



## Dstemps

Yes. I saw the email. Ill try to update the repo. Sorry, had some other technical issues today, but they are fixed and ill see what I can do.


----------



## stonerdroid

i love you all. I have a d2 and will gladly be a guinea pig.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## albinoman109

stonerdroid said:


> i love you all. I have a d2 and will gladly be a guinea pig.
> 
> Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki Forums


Same here!


----------



## chase.heinemann

I am an incredibly game guinea pig! I don't have much coding experience but I'm willing to learn! I also am already running Linux if that helps


----------



## Dstemps

An update, the repo is currently synching! Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## PhantomGamers

I can help.
I have the ability and the desire, not so much the knowledge.
I'll follow the information and see if I can build it on Ubuntu... Would love to help move this along


----------



## Dstemps

The repo finished synching. Let me know what we need to do next JBird


----------



## JBirdVegas

If your build enviroment is setup then brunch shadow

If not look @ http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html for how to get the dependancies required to build.


----------



## Dstemps

Can you please give me a litle help with how to brunch shadow? From what I have read, that means to build, but am I still following . http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Android_SDK_Emulator:_Compile_CyanogenMod_%28Linux%29?


----------



## JBirdVegas

Dstemps said:


> Can you please give me a litle help with how to brunch shadow? From what I have read, that means to build, but am I still following . http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Android_SDK_Emulator:_Compile_CyanogenMod_(Linux)?


cd pathToAndroid
. build/envsetup.sh && brunch shadow

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## x13thangelx

. build/envsetup.sh && lunch (whatever number the device your building for is) && make otapackage

Better because it doesn't clobber your entire out dir like brunch does. There's no need to, can just clean your device directory and be fine.

Sent from my D2G


----------



## plutonium0587

I can't be of much help, but thanks to all of you who are trying to get this to work. I am still on my D2 and hope to be for at least another 6-7 months so ICS would be awesome!

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dstemps

I am running into a problem. When I try to run lunc I am getting an invalid lunch combo: shadow message and when I try brunch I am getting the below message. I see that for the fist time you need to install the proprietary files, but I am running into an adb not found message when trying to copy the files. adb devices finds the phone though. Any ideas?

build/core/product_config.mk:189: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/*/shadow/cm.mk]]: "device/*/shadow/cm.mk" does not exist. Stop.
Device shadow not found. Attempting to retrieve device repository from CyanogenMod Github (http://github.com/CyanogenMod).
Found repository: android_device_motorola_shadow
Duplicate device 'CyanogenMod/android_device_motorola_shadow' found in local_manifest.xml.
build/core/product_config.mk:189: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/*/shadow/cm.mk]]: "device/*/shadow/cm.mk" does not exist. Stop.

** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_shadow'
** Do you have the right repo manifest?

No such item in brunch menu. Try 'breakfast'
[email protected]:~/android/system$


----------



## x13thangelx

run "lunch", a list will show up with the options, pick the number for shadow (I dont have ShadowICS repo's init'd so cant tell you what it is)


----------



## PhantomGamers

What are the udev ids for the droid2?


----------



## Dstemps

Phantom, the UDEV idea I used is 22b8:42a4, though for ubuntu 10.04 you only use 22b8.

X13Thangelx, here are the options I get. Not sure which one is corret.

[email protected]:~/android/system$ lunch

You're building on Linux

Breakfast menu... pick a combo:
1. full-eng
2. cm_crespo-userdebug
3. cm_GT_P7510-userdebug
4. cm_maguro-userdebug
5. cm_p920-userdebug
6. cm_p970-userdebug
7. cm_p990-userdebug
8. cm_p999-userdebug
9. cm_pyramid-userdebug
10. cm_smb_a1011-userdebug
... and don't forget the bacon!


----------



## bikedude880

Dstemps said:


> Phantom, the UDEV idea I used is 22b8:42a4, though for ubuntu 10.04 you only use 22b8.
> 
> X13ThangelxHere are the options I get:
> 
> [email protected]:~/android/system lunch
> 
> You're building on Linux
> 
> Breakfast menu... pick a combo:
> 1. full-eng
> 2. cm_crespo-userdebug
> 3. cm_GT_P7510-userdebug
> 4. cm_maguro-userdebug
> 5. cm_p920-userdebug
> 6. cm_p970-userdebug
> 7. cm_p990-userdebug
> 8. cm_p999-userdebug
> 9. cm_pyramid-userdebug
> 10. cm_smb_a1011-userdebug
> ... and don't forget the bacon!


According to that list, you don't have a D2 device configuration.


----------



## JBirdVegas

What site did you repo init -u ...?

Nevermind we need to do the work anyways
You did the full cm source that's cool we would have done the same thing you need to pull the device tree from shadowics ill post a local manifest when I get home (a few hours) that should fix most of this issue


----------



## Dstemps

I thought I used shadowics repo. Ill wait until u are done with the manifest. Sorry, first time doing this. Ill wait. Jus let me know


----------



## JBirdVegas

ok so we need to use a local_manifest.xml so we can sync with the cm9 source and anything that gets pushed to shadowICS. This WILL change the second we get something to boot we will be moving to github.com/MotoMagic but for now copy paste this codeblock to .repo/local_manifest.xml then just rerun:


Code:


repo sync -j12

~/pathToICS/.repo/local_manifest.xml


Code:


<br />
<!--?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?--><br />
<manifest><br />
    <!-- local manifest for most builds --><br />
    <remote name="motomagic" fetch="git://github.com/MotoMagic/" review="review.motomagic.org"><br />
<br />
    <!-- for now we are going to pull from shadowics and build shadow --><br />
    <remote name="shadowics" fetch="git://github.com/ShadowICS/"><br />
<br />
    <project path="android_local" name="android_local" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
<br />
    <project path="device/motorola/common" name="android_device_motorola_common" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
    <project path="device/motorola/droid2" name="android_device_motorola_droid2" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
    <project path="device/motorola/jordan" name="android_device_motorola_jordan" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
    <project path="device/motorola/shadow" name="android_device_motorola_shadow" remote="shadowics" revision="ics"><br />
    <project path="device/motorola/solana" name="android_device_motorola_solana" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
    <project path="device/motorola/targa" name="android_device_motorola_targa" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
<br />
    <project path="external/bootmenu" name="android_external_bootmenu" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
    <project path="external/busybox" name="android_external_busybox" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
<br />
    <project path="hardware/ti/wlan" name="android_hardware_ti_wlan" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
    <project path="hardware/ti/wpan" name="android_hardware_ti_wpan" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
<br />
    <project path="packages/apps/Usb" name="android_packages_apps_Usb" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
<br />
    <project path="vendor/cm" name="android_vendor_cm" remote="shadowics" revision="ics"><br />
    <project path="vendor/motorola" name="android_vendor_motorola" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
</manifest><br />

that will change but to start ... this should do


----------



## Dstemps

I updated the manifest and tried to run repo sync, but the below message is what I am getting. Should I delete my system folder and start from scratch or a couple of steps back? I made a copy of the system folder on a storage hd just in case. I edited the local manifest in the .repo folder. I just wanted to ask, I was supposed to repot init shadowics and not repo init -u git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android.git -b gingerbread but with ics?

[email protected]:~/android/system$ repo sync -j12
Traceback (most recent call last):
File "/home/david/android/system/.repo/repo/main.py", line 366, in <module>
_Main(sys.argv[1:])
File "/home/david/android/system/.repo/repo/main.py", line 346, in _Main
result = repo._Run(argv) or 0
File "/home/david/android/system/.repo/repo/main.py", line 121, in _Run
copts, cargs = cmd.OptionParser.parse_args(argv)
File "/home/david/android/system/.repo/repo/command.py", line 42, in OptionParser
self._Options(self._optparse)
File "/home/david/android/system/.repo/repo/subcmds/sync.py", line 120, in _Options
self.jobs = self.manifest.default.sync_j
File "/home/david/android/system/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 215, in default
self._Load()
File "/home/david/android/system/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 262, in _Load
self._ParseManifest(False)
File "/home/david/android/system/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 273, in _ParseManifest
root = xml.dom.minidom.parse(self.manifestFile)
File "/usr/lib/python2.6/xml/dom/minidom.py", line 1918, in parse
return expatbuilder.parse(file)
File "/usr/lib/python2.6/xml/dom/expatbuilder.py", line 924, in parse
result = builder.parseFile(fp)
File "/usr/lib/python2.6/xml/dom/expatbuilder.py", line 207, in parseFile
parser.Parse(buffer, 0)
xml.parsers.expat.ExpatError: mismatched tag: line 28, column 2


----------



## x13thangelx

You missed a > in your manifest edit. Or atleast that was the problem when I had that error


----------



## Dstemps

Where did you have to add a >? I'll continue to look around to see more examples to compare what I have vs othere manifests. I may just try from scratch again if it comes down to it. At work right now, so unfortunately not able to run anything at the moment.


----------



## JBirdVegas

I'm back @ work but a parsing errors are usually related to unclosed quotes or


----------



## Dstemps

I'll look at the manifest when I get home for any missing >'s or quotes. Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## PhantomGamers

I keep getting this at the repo sync...



> From git://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_prebuilt
> * [new branch] gingerbread -> github/gingerbread
> * [new branch] gingerbread-release -> github/gingerbread-release
> * [new branch] ics -> github/ics
> * [new tag] cm-7.1.0 -> cm-7.1.0
> 
> error: Exited sync due to fetch errors


----------



## JBirdVegas

https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_prebuilt/branches/ics

Exists so your problem is something else post more


----------



## PhantomGamers

The only other error I see is


> * [new branch] master -> aosp/master
> fatal: Not a git repository: '/home/phantom/android/system/.repo/projects/development.git'


Not sure what's causing that...


----------



## JBirdVegas

rm -f .repo/projects/development*

Not sure what it is talking about but then try again

Ill have to check if development is in motomagic but I don't think it is that should be aosp or cm


----------



## Dstemps

JBird, are you on google chat?


----------



## JBirdVegas

after the kids go to bed I will be


----------



## Dstemps

I'll be online as well. I am trying to syc the repo again and see if it builds. I figured it may be easier to IM vs communicating via posts.


----------



## mmmeff

So I've been mostly a long time lurker, but I decided I really want to try and get my hands dirty and help out with some development for a change. Time to give back to the community. I'm familiar with linux and I am a software engineering student, but I've never really worked with android rom development. Would you guys be interested in my assistance even if I may need a little hand holding? It would be an honor on this end.


----------



## JBirdVegas

I believe you will find the community very helpful.

Two things to start you off:
1 install Linux
2 memorize the info on building @ wiki.cyanogenmod.com


----------



## jcatt

Ok I am finally going to get started on this, even if its just for me... I haven't used linux in a while, so what would you recommend as the best distro to use for Android building, and as a Web Server (going to be using it as a test server for my web design work, although any distro should work fine for this). Another consideration is that I might be booting off an USB HDD, for portability reasons, so I need to take into account the possibility of different hardware configurations.


----------



## aceoyame

jcatt said:


> Ok I am finally going to get started on this, even if its just for me... I haven't used linux in a while, so what would you recommend as the best distro to use for Android building, and as a Web Server (going to be using it as a test server for my web design work, although any distro should work fine for this). Another consideration is that I might be booting off an USB HDD, for portability reasons, so I need to take into account the possibility of different hardware configurations.


ubuntu or any variation of it (example kubuntu, xubuntu etc.)


----------



## chayes627

I would like to help and have a decent system 8gb ram and phenom processor. also have ubuntu 11.10 loaded. ill read up on that page that was posted a while back and see where i get. dont have much coding experience but can learn for sure.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Just remember guys when you do repo init be sure to pull ics and not gingerbread


----------



## PhantomGamers

JBirdVegas said:


> rm -f .repo/projects/development*
> 
> Not sure what it is talking about but then try again
> 
> Ill have to check if development is in motomagic but I don't think it is that should be aosp or cm


I just tried this and I got


> [email protected]:~/android/system$ rm -f .repo/projects/development*
> rm: cannot remove `.repo/projects/development.git': Is a directory


I replaced rm -f with rmdir -f and there is no -f option for rmdir.
I did rmdir --help and I see no similar option...

Just doing rmdir gives me


> rmdir: failed to remove `.repo/projects/development.git': Directory not empty


However rm -f --recursive .repo/projects/development* seems to work fine.
Just for future reference.

EDIT: The thing is, I don't see a .repo folder in ~/android/system when I look in the file browser.
Is there a setting in Ubuntu (I'm using latest Ubuntu 11 64bit) to show hidden files or something?
Maybe the issue is with me not having modified the manifest like you posted on last page.


----------



## x13thangelx

"rm -rf" for removing directories.

to show hidden (atleast I want to say this is how...), right click in your file browser and click show hidden files.


----------



## JBirdVegas

PhantomGamers said:


> EDIT: The thing is, I don't see a .repo folder in ~/android/system when I look in the file browser.
> Is there a setting in Ubuntu (I'm using latest Ubuntu 11 64bit) to show hidden files or something?
> Maybe the issue is with me not having modified the manifest like you posted on last page.


View > Show hidden files or ^h
from command line


Code:


<br />
ls -a<br />


----------



## PhantomGamers

x13thangelx said:


> "rm -rf" for removing directories.
> 
> to show hidden (atleast I want to say this is how...), right click in your file browser and click show hidden files.


Thanks.
Also that's not an option, I Googled and it's CTRL+H. I suppose I should have done that in the first place. Sorry.

EDIT: OK I removed the directory and init'd the repo again and synced.


> [email protected]:~/android/system$ repo sync -j12
> error: '/home/phantom/android/system/.repo/repo/.git/clone.bundle' does not look like a v2 bundle file
> fatal: Could not read bundle '/home/phantom/android/system/.repo/repo/.git/clone.bundle'.


Will post back if I find a solution on Google.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Run these commands

sudo apt-get install nautilus
#gets the gui manager for su and allows viewing of hidden files and opening dirs as root

rm -rf ~/android/system/.repo
#now start over from repo init

I'm not sure why its borked there


----------



## PhantomGamers

I'll try that in a bit. But I just did the process with Rev's build and it sunc (synced?) fine.
Just SBFing my phone (it bricked) so I can get the proprietary files.

EDIT: What's your gmail though? If you don't mind I would like to add you on GTalk as well.


----------



## x13thangelx

PhantomGamers said:


> Thanks.
> Also that's not an option, I Googled and it's CTRL+H. I suppose I should have done that in the first place. Sorry.


Ah oops. Sorry, been ~6 months since I've booted ubuntu so couldnt really remember for sure.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Use the prop files from cm7-gb's github

You can't boot cm with stock libaudio.so just won't happen


----------



## PhantomGamers

JBirdVegas said:


> Use the prop files from cm7-gb's github
> 
> You can't boot cm with stock libaudio.so just won't happen


I was going to reflash CM7 and then pull the files, but if I can get the files from the repo even better. I'm having problems SBFing... with that RAM Download error shit. I'm probably going to have to SBF on my mother's computer tomorrow.


----------



## TheSwaggeR

Wow, I just saw this thread and this is the kind of stuff I can help out with. Am I too late? I've got 3 external hard drives (1terabyte each) ready to go for the heavy haul. I've got Linux Mint from the bootable CD. I've got every command line in the book, from research, to assist me on what to do. Heck, I've got plenty of time to do this stuff while holding the newborn!


----------



## Cstryon

Haven't been able to sit down and help out. But anything simple and not very time consuming I can help with...?....maybe cheering? GO TEAM!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## LexiconDevil

does anyone know what dstemps did to fix the xml parsing error, I'm getting the same error and nothing really looks out of place to my (mostly) untrained eye


----------



## x13thangelx

make sure there is a /> at the end of every project line. If you want, paste your manifest and I'll look over it.


----------



## LexiconDevil

Here it is


Code:


<br />
<!--?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?--><br />
<manifest><br />
	<!-- local manifest for most builds --><br />
	<remote name="motomagic" fetch="git://github.com/MotoMagic/" review="review.motomagic.org"><br />
	<!-- for now we are going to pull from shadowics and build shadow --><br />
	<remote name="shadowics" fetch="git://github.com/ShadowICS/"><br />
	<project path="android_local" name="android_local" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="device/motorola/common" name="android_device_motorola_common" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="device/motorola/droid2" name="android_device_motorola_droid2" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="device/motorola/jordan" name="android_device_motorola_jordan" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="device/motorola/shadow" name="android_device_motorola_shadow" remote="shadowics" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="device/motorola/solana" name="android_device_motorola_solana" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="device/motorola/targa" name="android_device_motorola_targa" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="external/bootmenu" name="android_external_bootmenu" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="external/busybox" name="android_external_busybox" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="hardware/ti/wlan" name="android_hardware_ti_wlan" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="hardware/ti/wpan" name="android_hardware_ti_wpan" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="packages/apps/Usb" name="android_packages_apps_Usb" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="vendor/cm" name="android_vendor_cm" remote="shadowics" revision="ics"/><br />
	<project path="vendor/motorola" name="android_vendor_motorola" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"/><br />
<manifest/><br />

It's probably something super obvious that I'm too dumb to see


----------



## x13thangelx

both of the remote lines have open brackets, add a / to the end of both before the >


----------



## LexiconDevil

thanks for the help now that part is running fine at least, of course now i have another error


Code:


<br />
File "/home/user/android/system/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 215, in default<br />
	self._Load()<br />
  File "/home/user/android/system/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 262, in _Load<br />
	self._ParseManifest(False)<br />
  File "/home/user/android/system/.repo/repo/manifest_xml.py", line 283, in _ParseManifest<br />
	self.manifestFile)<br />
error.ManifestParseError: no <manifest> in /home/user/android/system/.repo/local_manifest.xml<br />

oh happy days


----------



## x13thangelx

top line should be 


Code:


<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

Also, remove the 2 commented lines (ones with surrounding them). Not sure if theyre what is causing it but ive had problems with comments in manifests in the past.


----------



## LexiconDevil

Excellent thanks for all your help x13angel. I'll try it again when I get home from work.


----------



## LexiconDevil

Also any recommendations for a remote desktop application for my phone so I can do this remotely?


----------



## x13thangelx

ssh? xD only thing I know that should work.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Comments shouldn't even be looked @ by the compiler. Ohh wait repo doesn't support comments? when I get home ill fix the manifest I posted but I already started a new ics branch @ github.com/cm7-gb/android so soon we can just repo and submit there


----------



## LexiconDevil

Yeah I was hoping for something that offered a gui rather than just a terminal thanks anyway


----------



## bikedude880

For the repo crash:

rm - rf .repo

Start over. It's impossible to sync a repo that's been init'd with different manifests.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Ok here is the start
repo init -u git://github.com/CM7-GB/android -b ics

So now we can stay current with the CyanogenMod ics branch and provide a simular base we can all work on

lots of people have push access here so be as clear about you commit messages as you can

If you can contribute and need push access let me know


----------



## chayes627

ok i am at copy proprietary files. what do i need to do here. whats passion? or is that a htc thing.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Passion is a device the devices are (for the most part) named for their board names

If you use the repo init I provided you dont need to pull files we provide them


----------



## chayes627

This?



JBirdVegas said:


> repo init -u git://github.com/CM7-GB/android -b ics


then

repo sync?


----------



## xm0067

It is amazing that this is actually moving forward. I never really expected to get ICS on my D2, but it looks like its well on its way.

I <3 you guys.


----------



## JBirdVegas

chayes627 said:


> then repo sync?


Yes


----------



## chayes627

ok got it. will work on this some more in a couple hours.


----------



## xm0067

I just posted a link to this thread at XDA (though there isn't much activity, i figure it couldn't hurt) along with a request for help, and am considering doing so on Droidforums, though their CM7 section is quite active.

If it was unwelcome just tell me and ill take it down.

Heres the link:
http://forum.xda-dev...54#post20275854

EDIT:
Thread made on Droidforums.net directing to this thread in the CM section. There are about 50 posts a day by different users in the CM7 thread, so we should get some good traction.

Link:
http://www.droidforums.net/forum/cyanogenmod-d2/187406-cm9_d2-ics-its-way.html

Yes, its the exact same, before anyone asks.


----------



## chayes627

is the download rom manager important?


----------



## x13thangelx

yes, wont compile without.
from the top of your tree do this:


Code:


<br />
./vendor/cyanogen/get-rommanager<br />


----------



## chayes627

Code:


[email protected]:~$ ./vendor/cyanogen/get-rommanager<br />
bash: ./vendor/cyanogen/get-rommanager: No such file or directory




Code:


<br />
[email protected]:~$ ~/android/system/vendor/cyanogen/get-rommanager<br />
bash: /home/clayton/android/system/vendor/cyanogen/get-rommanager: No such file or directory<br />

did i miss something?


----------



## chayes627

Code:


<br />
~/android/system/vendor/cm/get-rommanager<br />

its cm not cyanogen just went into the folders and there was only cm


----------



## chayes627

ok i think im ready for a build. what command do i need for that



Code:


<br />
. build/envsetup.sh && brunch shadow<br />


----------



## chayes627

chayes627 said:


> ok i think im ready for a build. what command do i need for that
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> . build/envsetup.sh && brunch shadow<br />


did that and i get


Code:


<br />
[email protected]:~/android/system$ . build/envsetup.sh && brunch shadow<br />
including device/motorola/droid2/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/motorola/droid2we/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/motorola/shadow/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/samsung/maguro/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/samsung/tuna/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/ti/panda/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including vendor/cm/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including sdk/bash_completion/adb.bash<br />
including vendor/cm/vendorsetup.sh<br />
build/core/product_config.mk:189: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/*/shadow/cm.mk]]: "device/*/shadow/cm.mk" does not exist.  Stop.<br />
Device shadow not found. Attempting to retrieve device repository from CyanogenMod Github (http://github.com/CyanogenMod).<br />
Found repository: android_device_motorola_shadow<br />
Duplicate device 'CyanogenMod/android_device_motorola_shadow' found in local_manifest.xml.<br />
build/core/product_config.mk:189: *** _nic.PRODUCTS.[[device/*/shadow/cm.mk]]: "device/*/shadow/cm.mk" does not exist.  Stop.<br />
** Don't have a product spec for: 'cm_shadow'<br />
** Do you have the right repo manifest?<br />
No such item in brunch menu. Try 'breakfast'<br />


----------



## x13thangelx

oops. Sorry was looking at device by accident where its cyanogen.

Try "lunch" then whatever number shadow is then "make bacon (or otapackage) -j(number of cores x2 +1)"


----------



## chayes627

Code:


<br />
[email protected]:~/android/system$ . build/envsetup.sh && lunch shadow<br />
including device/motorola/droid2/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/motorola/droid2we/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/motorola/shadow/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/samsung/maguro/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/samsung/tuna/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including device/ti/panda/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including vendor/cm/vendorsetup.sh<br />
including sdk/bash_completion/adb.bash<br />
Invalid lunch combo: shadow<br />

hmmm....did i misunderstand something? and the cyanogen wiki said cyanogen also so not all your fault


----------



## JBirdVegas

Hold off for a minute I kanged bikedude880's repos for the d2g

So sync up and run:
choosecombo 1 generic_droid2we eng
make otapackage

Since he has a bootable version we can work from


----------



## JBirdVegas

Also if you are working on a port expect errors and lots of them


----------



## JBirdVegas

ok I updated the d2we and d2 repos @ github.com/CM7-GB to be what we will be starting off with once we can build

It should build now ...well almost I'm hunting for a missing definition if anyone wants to help


----------



## x13thangelx

Try a dictionary?

trololol


----------



## JBirdVegas

found the bug I had changed so much I needed a reboot to clear out exported variables.

Thanks to bikedude880's help and some massive kanging of his repos

github.com/CM7-GB/andorid ics branch is (I think) buildable now...I'm off to bed while it builds fingers crossed
















^shameless self promotion included


----------



## PhantomGamers

I can't seem to do -
~/android/system/vendor/cyanogen/get-rommanager
with this repo... it can't find the file.

EDIT: Nevermind, it's
~/android/system/vendor/cm/get-rommanager
on this one.

EDIT2: Build didn't work out...


> nothing matches overlay file main.dict, for flavor ,,da,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> nothing matches overlay file main.dict, for flavor ,,iw,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> nothing matches overlay file main.dict, for flavor ,,ka,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> nothing matches overlay file main.dict, for flavor ,,pt,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> nothing matches overlay file main.dict, for flavor ,,ru,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> nothing matches overlay file main.dict, for flavor ,,sv,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





> vendor/motorola/droid2/overlay/packages/apps/Launcher2/res/layout/all_apps.xml:21: error: Error: No resource found that matches the given name (at 'layout' with value '@layout/all_apps_3d').
> make: *** [out/target/common/obj/APPS/Launcher2_intermediates/src/R.stamp] Error 1





> device/motorola/droid2/overlay/packages/apps/Phone/res/values/config.xml:39: error: Resource at allow_incoming_call_touch_ui appears in overlay but not in the base package; use <add-resource> to add.
> device/motorola/droid2/overlay/packages/apps/Phone/res/values/config.xml:51: error: Resource at allow_in_call_touch_ui appears in overlay but not in the base package; use <add-resource> to add.
> device/motorola/droid2/overlay/packages/apps/Phone/res/values/config.xml:106: error: Resource at allow_back_key_to_reject_incoming_call appears in overlay but not in the base package; use <add-resource> to add.
> make: *** [out/target/common/obj/APPS/Phone_intermediates/src/R.stamp] Error 1


----------



## chayes627

i should be able to get a build tonight. got to tired last night and had to get to bed.


----------



## PhantomGamers

chayes627 said:


> i should be able to get a build tonight. got to tired last night and had to get to bed.


If the errors get fixed


----------



## JBirdVegas

yea I found the layout problem when I woke up also;
the phone config I just removed; we don't need it

I fixed it and my build restarted. resync and you shouldn't have THAT error again lol

the good news is you have your dev enviroment setup correctly if you got that far in the build :0


----------



## JBirdVegas

It should build all the way through now my build just finished

I'm taking the wife and kids to lunch now but IF IT BOOTS when I get back ill post the first cm9d2 build

ps now that I know I can built (it just takes bloddy forever) we can try to get caught up with bikedude (damn he works fast)


----------



## x13thangelx

something to help build faster on later builds:


Code:


<br />
prebuilt/linux-x86/ccache/ccache -M 10G<br />
export USE_CCACHE=1 (do this after . build/envsetup.sh every time)<br />

This will set 10gb aside for ccache to cache in and then enable it.


----------



## JBirdVegas

For my third straight post.

Guys if you post roms please at least check to see if it boots, if it doesn't that's fine we can tell a lot from failed boots BUT make a big note so people don't flash thinking they can just deal with some bugs

And anyone who flashes these should be comming from gb kernel and be prepared to sbf out because you WILL need to ...I promise


----------



## JBirdVegas

x13thangelx said:


> something to help build faster on later builds:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> prebuilt/linux-x86/ccache/ccache -M 10G<br />
> export USE_CCACHE=1 (do this after . build/envsetup.sh every time)<br />
> 
> This will set 10gb aside for ccache to cache in and then enable it.


Good one thanks!

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas

OP updated


----------



## PhantomGamers

Building lags my system like hell.
Can't wait until I get my i7 2600k up and running in a few weeks, it'll probably eat through these builds.
Then I'll probably wind up actually dual booting Linux, right now I'm on a VMWare Workstation.

And yes, my build environment is completely setup








I've already built a few of the CM7 roms SUCCESSFULLY.
I'm building CM9 now, but they don't boot I assume?
Am I to upload the ROM even if it doesn't boot?



x13thangelx said:


> something to help build faster on later builds:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> prebuilt/linux-x86/ccache/ccache -M 10G<br />
> export USE_CCACHE=1 (do this after . build/envsetup.sh every time)<br />
> 
> This will set 10gb aside for ccache to cache in and then enable it.


What if you just put that in the envsetup? So it's "automated". Or would that not work? /linuxnewbie

EDIT: It boots!
However "Unfortunately ENTERJAPANESE(CHINESE?)TEXTHERE has stopped working." keeps coming up, display rotation doesn't work (it seems to be stuck on horizontal)
Also it doesn't seem home button is working..

Still, PROGRESS!

If anyone wants to check it out, feel free, but it's by no means a "working build".
Make sure to wipe data/cache/dalvik.
Also am I the only one who thinks of Doctor Who Daleks whenever I see the word "dalvik"?

*2011-12-14:*
http://www.multiupload.com/9ITDHF7HYU
MD5: 534BD25F5FFEAB8181EE27CA8ABE7716

EDIT2: Oh, and just noticed Camera isn't working.


----------



## x13thangelx

Yep, 'adb remount && adb shell "rm /system/app/PinyinIME.apk"' will fix that. I dont know why it does it but it does for everyone afaik. Iirc you cant put it in envsetup.sh because it will get replaced when you repo sync.

I use a build script for mine so I can just do ./build.sh and it does everything for me.


Code:


<br />
<br />
#!/bin/bash<br />
. build/envsetup.sh<br />
export USE_CCACHE=1<br />
lunch cyanogen_droid2we-eng<br />
make bacon -j5<br />

Replace droid2we with device name and -j5 with whatever you personally use.


----------



## droidmakespwn

Time to mangle my daily driver in the name of science!

EDIT: Can you just SBF back from this?


----------



## PhantomGamers

x13thangelx said:


> Yep, 'adb remount && adb shell "rm /system/app/PinyinIME.apk"' will fix that. I dont know why it does it but it does for everyone afaik. Iirc you cant put it in envsetup.sh because it will get replaced when you repo sync.
> 
> I use a build script for mine so I can just do ./build.sh and it does everything for me.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> <br />
> #!/bin/bash<br />
> . build/envsetup.sh<br />
> export USE_CCACHE=1<br />
> lunch cyanogen_droid2we-eng<br />
> make bacon -j5<br />
> 
> Replace droid2we with device name and -j5 with whatever you personally use.


Awesome, thanks for the script!
I will try removing that file then.


----------



## PhantomGamers

droidmakespwn said:


> EDIT: Can you just SBF back from this?


No ROM should prevent SBFing, as long as you can access the bootloader you are A-OK, and I don't believe ROMs can hinder that at all.

I'm going to post 12/14b soon though, with that naughty Japanese Error file removed and some new changes pushed to the repo.


----------



## JBirdVegas

you can make a backup and nano out of ics back to gb
rom manager is included

I'm writing up a release dev thread so we can all work from the same page

@x13thangelx want to push that fix to the CM7-GB? just be sure you are on the ics branch


----------



## albinoman109

PhantomGamers said:


> Building lags my system like hell.
> Can't wait until I get my i7 2600k up and running in a few weeks, it'll probably eat through these builds.
> Then I'll probably wind up actually dual booting Linux, right now I'm on a VMWare Workstation.
> 
> And yes, my build environment is completely setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already built a few of the CM7 roms SUCCESSFULLY.
> I'm building CM9 now, but they don't boot I assume?
> Am I to upload the ROM even if it doesn't boot?
> 
> What if you just put that in the envsetup? So it's "automated". Or would that not work? /linuxnewbie
> 
> EDIT: It boots!
> However "Unfortunately ENTERJAPANESE(CHINESE?)TEXTHERE has stopped working." keeps coming up, display rotation doesn't work (it seems to be stuck on horizontal)
> Also it doesn't seem home button is working..
> 
> Still, PROGRESS!
> 
> If anyone wants to check it out, feel free, but it's by no means a "working build".
> Make sure to wipe data/cache/dalvik.
> Also am I the only one who thinks of Doctor Who Daleks whenever I see the word "dalvik"?
> 
> 2011-12-14:
> http://www.multiupload.com/9ITDHF7HYU
> MD5: 534BD25F5FFEAB8181EE27CA8ABE7716
> 
> EDIT2: Oh, and just noticed Camera isn't working.


I really want to try this out! Can I boot it in boot manager?


----------



## PhantomGamers

@albinoman Not sure, I wouldn't see why not.

USB Storage should be a priority fix, so we don't have to flash back to CM7 just to put new builds on sdcard to flash. (Clockwork Recovery's Mount USB Storage doesn't do anything for me and I can't access ADB via CWM nor Android itself)


----------



## JBirdVegas

I fixed usb I'm rebuilding now for release thread //I'm going to manually remove PinyinIME.apk (poor form I know but I would rather x13thangelx push fixes he found)

EDIT: bikedude880 fixed it I pushed his fixes sorry


----------



## loki993

Booting, that's the first step awesome. In excited about this for sure. So you said you could nano back? So I could flash this from GB, try it then what? Restore a back up from my CM7 or just wipe and reflash the CM7 ROM?


----------



## JBirdVegas

should be able to do both


----------



## PhantomGamers

JBirdVegas said:


> should be able to do both


I agree, the SBF warning was in case it bootlooped, in which case you probably wouldn't be able to access CWM.
Otherwise you should be fine.

EDIT:
*2011-12-14B:*
http://www.multiupload.com/ROZWW886BW
MD5: 51C553EDCB5A5A5036CB8F3F59789C75

Latest build so far, has the broken APK removed.
JBird's upcoming build will be better though, best to wait for that unless you are super impatient.

EDIT2: Wrong link, fixed.
EDIT3: Still wrong, fixed AGAIN. Download now.


----------



## loki993

I can wait for the next one, but this is definitely exciting. Thanks everyone. Id love to help, but I don't have any experience coding, save for my 2 C++ classes nearly 10 years ago and It was all windows. Nothing Linux, althoug I have used it a bit. Hopefully the dominoes start falling faster now that it booting.


----------



## albinoman109

PhantomGamers said:


> I agree, the SBF warning was in case it bootlooped, in which case you probably wouldn't be able to access CWM.
> Otherwise you should be fine.
> 
> EDIT:
> 2011-12-14B:
> http://www.multiupload.com/ROZWW886BW
> MD5: 51C553EDCB5A5A5036CB8F3F59789C75
> 
> Latest build so far, has the broken APK removed.
> JBird's upcoming build will be better though, best to wait for that unless you are super impatient.
> 
> EDIT2: Wrong link, fixed.
> EDIT3: Still wrong, fixed AGAIN. Download now.


Does anything work? Touchscreen?


----------



## droidmakespwn

orientation works as advertised when keyboard is slid out, but goes right back to landscape when closed.

EDIT: also keyboard backligting works opposite. on when closed off when out.


----------



## PhantomGamers

albinoman109 said:


> orientation works as advertised when keyboard is slid out, but goes right back to landscape when closed.


Thanks! I didn't know that.


----------



## albinoman109

Oh good!


----------



## havens1515

Sounds like you guys are making some quick progress on this! Can't wait to try it out!!


----------



## Cstryon

Between the kids and December. (birthdays and holiday) i wasn't able to contribute, but I think you all rock! I like that do many jumped in to help!

Sent from my A43 using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas

Ok guys we have moved from a plea for help to a start on #cm9d2

Development should be here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11861-dev-threadcm9d2ics-droid-2-cm9-with-gb-kernel/

Round one let the fun begin


----------



## x13thangelx

Time for a new github org, cm9-gb? lol. Just looks odd to see an ics branch on the cm7-gb org.


----------



## albinoman109

Can I flash gapps on cm9?


----------



## PhantomGamers

albinoman109 said:


> Can I flash gapps on cm9?


Good question. You should try and let us know.
I wasn't sure since we only have the GB version now, but really I see no reason why it shouldn't.
Although until 3G/Wifi/etc. are working there's no use in it for me... all I need it for is the market


----------



## JBirdVegas

x13thangelx said:


> Time for a new github org, cm9-gb? lol. Just looks odd to see an ics branch on the cm7-gb org.


Haha true be we will push to motomagic soon


----------



## x13thangelx

http://bit.ly/sZnmmm
Knock yourself out. 11/28 ICS Gapps


----------



## albinoman109

Im on ics right now. Can gapps break anything?

P.S. wifi is working! And txting!


----------



## Flowah

albinoman109 said:


> Im on ics right now. Can gapps break anything?
> 
> P.S. wifi is working! And txting!


So can we get a list for all the working/non working things?

BTW, good fudgeing work guys.


----------



## PhantomGamers

Flowah said:


> So can we get a list for all the working/non working things?
> 
> BTW, good fudgeing work guys.


Off of the top of my head, from what I've seen -

Working:
*Boot
*Touchscreen
*Software Keyboard
*Physical Keyboard
*Wi-fi
*Texting
*Calls(But sound isn't working so what use is that?)

Not Working:
*USB (Should be fixed in jbird's build, haven't tested myself)
*Japanese Software Keyboard
*3G/Data
*Screen Rotation
*Sound
*Camera(Both app and lockscreen shortcut)
*Home key

----Possibly Considered Broken?----
*No Cyanogen Settings option yet
*Galaxy Nexus Boot Animation -- No CM9 boot animation yet
--------

Just a quick list, I'm sure there's a lot more.


----------



## albinoman109

actually calls are working. Just no sound


----------



## PhantomGamers

albinoman109 said:


> actually calls are working. Just no sound


Huh? I put calls under working category


----------



## albinoman109

Oh sorry. Disregard that last post


----------



## ldopa

Stuck in landscape


----------



## albinoman109

If you can get on wifi you can get an app that forces portrait mode.


----------



## nailbomb3

Handled "the phone to end all phones" today. MEH!

Keep up the good work jbird


----------



## MrB206

The 'B' key on the physical keyboard doesn't work for me and there's the 'red box' issue. That's all I know of to add to the list.


----------



## JBirdVegas

ldopa said:


> Stuck in landscape


hashcode as some relevant code in his frameworks, hopefully this won't be an issue anymore... I'm pushing a new build now that uses his frameworks and system core so check for jbirdvegas_cm9d2_12_16_11.zip @ http://www.mediafire.com/?fbsvlhsh9dx6r


----------



## arnshrty

JBirdVegas said:


> Ok guys here is the skinny on ICS for our Droid2. Development for our Droid2 has been artificially stopped. It is sad but seems to be true. I call this stoppage artificial for good reason... ICS should run on our phone, it will take lots of hard work and many hours of TODOs but nevertheless, I'm reading on github daily stories of success stories and I feel shame that we have none to share. I'm just as guilty I have nothing to offer of good, all my attempts to build the source have failed sadly my resources (laptop) are limited and as of now not capable of building ICS emulator or any other device.
> 
> I also assume the entire D2 community wants ICS like, I want O2.
> 
> So this lead me to my plea is anyone willing to donate workstation time?
> 
> do you have?
> 
> ability to build CM9?
> desire to help D2 ICS development?
> 
> I just don't have the resources build the source... sorry.
> EDIT: took some time but I can build now. So #cm9d2 is moving forward
> 
> as a community we can do this but the community part is big right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps we can do cpu time sharing and schedule builds for whenever is good for the host or work with whoever is willing to help in anyway
> I may be pissing into the wind but I have faith in the community
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> EDIT: hijacked github.com/CM7-GB for CM9
> BIG thanks to bikedude880 for his work with the droid2 global (and for letting me kang your repos)
> thanks to hashcode for his work with the dorid3
> 
> #to get d2cm9
> repo init -u git://github.com/CM7-GB/android -b ics
> repo sync
> 
> #setup environment and build
> . build/envsetup.sh
> lunch
> make otapackage


Learning to dev willing to help

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## kevdliu

since we got something to boot do we still have to do this?



JBirdVegas said:


> ok so we need to use a local_manifest.xml so we can sync with the cm9 source and anything that gets pushed to shadowICS. This WILL change the second we get something to boot we will be moving to github.com/MotoMagic but for now copy paste this codeblock to .repo/local_manifest.xml then just rerun:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> repo sync -j12
> 
> ~/pathToICS/.repo/local_manifest.xml
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> <!--?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?--><br />
> <manifest><br />
> <!-- local manifest for most builds --><br />
> <remote name="motomagic" fetch="git://github.com/MotoMagic/" review="review.motomagic.org"><br />
> <br />
> <!-- for now we are going to pull from shadowics and build shadow --><br />
> <remote name="shadowics" fetch="git://github.com/ShadowICS/"><br />
> <br />
> <project path="android_local" name="android_local" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
> <br />
> <project path="device/motorola/common" name="android_device_motorola_common" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
> <project path="device/motorola/droid2" name="android_device_motorola_droid2" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
> <project path="device/motorola/jordan" name="android_device_motorola_jordan" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
> <project path="device/motorola/shadow" name="android_device_motorola_shadow" remote="shadowics" revision="ics"><br />
> <project path="device/motorola/solana" name="android_device_motorola_solana" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
> <project path="device/motorola/targa" name="android_device_motorola_targa" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
> <br />
> <project path="external/bootmenu" name="android_external_bootmenu" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
> <project path="external/busybox" name="android_external_busybox" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
> <br />
> <project path="hardware/ti/wlan" name="android_hardware_ti_wlan" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
> <project path="hardware/ti/wpan" name="android_hardware_ti_wpan" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
> <br />
> <project path="packages/apps/Usb" name="android_packages_apps_Usb" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
> <br />
> <project path="vendor/cm" name="android_vendor_cm" remote="shadowics" revision="ics"><br />
> <project path="vendor/motorola" name="android_vendor_motorola" remote="motomagic" revision="ics"><br />
> </manifest><br />
> 
> that will change but to start ... this should do


----------



## PhantomGamers

That was only for when we were working off of Shadow, it's not necessary anymore.


----------



## kevdliu

Is anyone having cpu freq stuck at max constantly? Just wondering if its fixed before I try to compile


----------



## PhantomGamers

kevdliu said:


> Is anyone having cpu freq stuck at max constantly? Just wondering if its fixed before I try to compile


That issue hasn't been fixed yet, sadly.
But you wouldn't be able to compile right now anyway, the repo is still messed up.


----------



## chayes627

i have everything set up to my knowledge. but when i try to build i get



Code:


<br />
build/core/base_rules.mk:166: *** hardware/cm/audio: MODULE.TARGET.SHARED_LIBRARIES.audio.primary.droid2 already defined by device/motorola/droid2/audio/audio.module.  Stop.<br />

what causes that error?


----------



## andrewqueen

PhantomGamers said:


> Off of the top of my head, from what I've seen -
> 
> Working:
> *Boot
> *Touchscreen
> *Software Keyboard
> *Physical Keyboard
> *Wi-fi
> *Texting
> *Calls(But sound isn't working so what use is that?)
> 
> Not Working:
> *USB (Should be fixed in jbird's build, haven't tested myself)
> *Japanese Software Keyboard
> *3G/Data
> *Screen Rotation
> *Sound
> *Camera(Both app and lockscreen shortcut)
> *Home key
> 
> ----Possibly Considered Broken?----
> *No Cyanogen Settings option yet
> *Galaxy Nexus Boot Animation -- No CM9 boot animation yet
> --------
> 
> Just a quick list, I'm sure there's a lot more.


Is there a download link for this?


----------



## ldopa

Id like to know too


----------



## ldopa

Sorry double post


----------



## thonatos

JBirdVegas said:


> do you have a working knowledge of Linux?
> ...if not, I can point you in the right direction then when you get a linux install we can get started
> right now we need to get the source to compile with our configs ...we are pre being able to make a alpha claim.


what is necessary for it ？
I think i can also do something if i can . 
we , chinese developers , is also trying to build rom from source , if you need our help . just reply to me , i will try to make it .


----------



## kevdliu

hey guys

I just synced the repo today and started compiling. However after a hour or so the following error appeared and the process was stopped:

ERROR: resource directory 'packages/apps/Email/../../../frameworks/opt/mailcommon/res' does not exist
make: *** [out/target/common/obj/APPS/Email_intermediates/src/R.stamp] Error 1

Is the source not ready for compiling yet or did i do something wrong?

thanks


----------



## Hardware2Software

I have a Droid 2 I can flash roms and a computer running linux. And I have no coding xp.


----------



## JBirdVegas

kevdliu said:


> hey guys
> 
> I just synced the repo today and started compiling. However after a hour or so the following error appeared and the process was stopped:
> 
> ERROR: resource directory 'packages/apps/Email/../../../frameworks/opt/mailcommon/res' does not exist
> make: *** [out/target/common/obj/APPS/Email_intermediates/src/R.stamp] Error 1
> 
> Is the source not ready for compiling yet or did i do something wrong?
> 
> thanks


just fixed I wasn't tracking the correct upstream (stupid mistake) sync up and try again this build uses the fixes from bikedude and hashcode ...but I may have included too much the network switcher they have put together for the community may have problems with our device we will see


----------



## kevdliu

JBirdVegas said:


> just fixed I wasn't tracking the correct upstream (stupid mistake) sync up and try again this build uses the fixes from bikedude and hashcode ...but I may have included too much the network switcher they have put together for the community may have problems with our device we will see


thanks for the reply. i forgot to mention i have a droid 2 global. i saw on github that you pushed it to the droid 2 is it going to be updated for the d2g as well?
thanks


----------



## x13thangelx

kevdliu said:


> thanks for the reply. i forgot to mention i have a droid 2 global. i saw on github that you pushed it to the droid 2 is it going to be updated for the d2g as well?
> thanks


d2g builds werent broke afaik


----------



## kevdliu

x13thangelx said:


> d2g builds werent broke afaik


hmmm... i synced again and tried to compile again. same error. i did lunch 6 (d2g-userdebug) and make otapackage. is that correct?


----------



## chayes627

i get


Code:


<br />
error.GitError: CyanogenMod/android_packages_apps_Settings rev-list ('^5ca9667eba77a7715addcfc4ca8a8d7bab441063', 'HEAD', '--'): fatal: bad object HEAD<br />

 every time i snyc. is this something on my end that is wrong?


----------



## x13thangelx

kevdliu said:


> hmmm... i synced again and tried to compile again. same error. i did lunch 6 (d2g-userdebug) and make otapackage. is that correct?


use bikedudes repo for d2g, he's pushing to a different place than CM7-GB.



Code:


<br />
repo init -u [URL=https://github.com/Global-KANGs/aosp.git]https://github.com/Global-KANGs/aosp.git[/URL] -b cm9<br />

Then sync off that.


----------



## PhantomGamers

Does anyone know what package adds -ltinfo?
I keep getting ld: cannot find -ltinfo.
I've installed all of the required packages from the Cyanogenmod Wiki and the AOSP Built Environment guide.
I've also googled the issue for hours and have tried all of the file link 'fixes' and have downloaded all mentioned packages.
I think the issue is I'm on a 64bit distro (Linux Mint 12 x64 to be specific) and I'm missing some 32bit version of a package.
If anyone has any idea what I'm missing I would love your input.


----------



## kevdliu

synced from


x13thangelx said:


> use bikedudes repo for d2g, he's pushing to a different place than CM7-GB.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> repo init -u [URL=https://github.com/Global-KANGs/aosp.git]https://github.com/Global-KANGs/aosp.git[/URL] -b cm9<br />
> 
> Then sync off that.


synced from it and couldn't find get-rommanager in vendor/cm and there is no vendor/cyanogen. there is only get-prebuilts which errors out. Can i sync from jbirds github link and copy the get-rommanager? thanks


----------



## JBirdVegas

don't sync from github.com/CM7-GB if you want to build for the d2g

if you need rom manager just run


Code:


. vendor/cm/get-prebuilts


----------



## PhantomGamers

Let me rephrase my question then.

Other than the packages listed on the following websites, are any other packages required?
http://wiki.cyanogenmod.com/wiki/Nexus_One:_Compile_CyanogenMod_(Linux)
http://source.android.com/source/initializing.html


----------



## JBirdVegas

PhantomGamers said:


> Let me rephrase my question then.
> 
> Other than the packages listed on the following websites, are any other packages required?
> http://wiki.cyanogen...ogenMod_(Linux)
> http://source.androi...itializing.html


those are all the dependencies; when you attempt to get them are you getting any errors?


----------



## PhantomGamers

I fixed the issue thanks to JBird's post.
To clarify the issue was when I pulled the 64bit dependencies (the ones listed on Cyanogen Wiki) two (or 3) of them weren't available, so instead of skipping them and downloading the rest apt-get just cancelled the process.
I tried pulling them with the unavailable ones removed and it worked fine.
I'm now up and running.
Or should I say, building. ;D


----------



## ltguide

Edit: nevermind


----------



## nerdmastax

im at the part where it says Copy proprietary files

cd ~/android/system/device/htc/passion/

umm im not sure what to put there other than that i'm almost done, i have plenty of time to use my phone for testing. and a knack for learning when taught, lemme know what i should do next.


----------



## PhantomGamers

You can skip that part for the cm7gb repo.


----------



## nerdmastax

chayes627 said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> <br />
> ~/android/system/vendor/cm/get-rommanager<br />
> 
> its cm not cyanogen just went into the folders and there was only cm


when i did that i still got an error. i dunno how else to get it.

also i get this repo sync error every time.

[email protected]:~$ repo sync
Fetching projects: 94% (231/245) fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
Fetching projects: 99% (243/245) fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_prebuilt

error: Exited sync due to fetch errors

and the android/system/ folder is empty

i followed every direction, what am i doing wrong..?


----------



## PhantomGamers

Looks to me like you are trying to sync CyanogenMod's ICS repo when you should be syncing CM7-GB's ICS repo.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Thinking about renaming CM7-GB to CyanogenMoto


----------



## nerdmastax

what can i do to fix it?


----------



## PhantomGamers

cd ~/android/cm9 (replace with proper directory ofc)
rm -rf *
repo init -u git://github.com/CM7-GB/android -b ics
repo sync


----------



## nerdmastax

PhantomGamers said:


> cd ~/android/cm9 (replace with proper directory ofc)
> rm -rf *
> repo init -u git://github.com/CM7-GB/android -b ics
> repo sync


there was no cm9 folder but i did the rm command in /android/

same results...

ive been doin this for days now on this one step and i can find no helpful info anywhere on google.

im tryin i really am...

update 10:27am

I created a new user acct and re did the whole process.. ill update when this long long download finishes... or doesn't lol...

new error:

[email protected]:~/android/system$ repo sync
fatal: Not a git repository: '/home/andev/android/system/.repo/projects/android.git'
fatal: Not a git repository: '/home/andev/android/system/.repo/projects/bionic.git'
Fetching projects: 85% (209/245) fatal: Not a git repository: '/home/andev/android/system/.repo/projects/android.git'
Fetching projects: 94% (231/245) fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
Fetching projects: 98% (241/245) fatal: Not a git repository: '/home/andev/android/system/.repo/projects/bionic.git'
error: Cannot fetch CM7-GB/android
fatal: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_bionic
error: Cannot fetch CyanogenMod/android_prebuilt

error: Exited sync due to fetch errors

hmm http://forum.xda-dev....php?p=20870560

may have fixed it... but i dont get how 2 files can be affected like that

final update: it did fix it, all the way... now what can i do to help


----------



## MissionImprobable

Anything happening with this?


----------



## MrB206

Yea, I thought Angel was porting over this release to the d2: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17976-cyanogenmod-9-for-droid-2-global-ics403-update-21612/ ?


----------



## x13thangelx

Yep, flashing a test build right now.


----------

